# Vng



## sirisha (Aug 2, 2012)

Can anyone please guide me hoe to code this chart.I am new to this report

Videonystagmography Report

Oculomotor Test Battery:
Gaze & Spontaneous Nystagmus: Within normal limits
Smooth Pursuit (tracking): Abnormally saccadic and no wave form
Saccades: Abnormal latency, abnormal velocity, no saccadic movement
Optokinetic: Abnormal bilaterally
Torsion Swing: Abnormal lack of suppression with fixation
Rotational Testing: Abnormal horizontal gain at 5 Hz, abnormal vertical gain at 3-5 Hz,
abnormal vertical asymmetry at 1 Hz, abnormal horizontal phase at 1 Hz
Positional Testing: Abnormal head left, body left and body right
Dix-Hallpike: Abnormal bilaterally
Caloric Testing: Within normal limits
Impressions: Possible peripheral vestibulopathy based on Positional testing. Strong
evidence of central vestibulopathy based on Smooth Pursuit, Saccade, Optokinetic,
Torsion Swing and bilateral Hallpike testing.
Recommendations: An MRI, with and without contrast, may be indicated to further
assess the central nervous system.

thankyou


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 3, 2012)

You're in the wrong specialty, that's not OB/Gyn. Try ENT.


----------



## sirisha (Aug 6, 2012)

k.thankyou


----------



## aaron.lucas (Aug 15, 2012)

No way, you can't bill that many times.  In fact, I think the only one you can bill for multiple times is the caloric, and that's a max of 4.  One unit of rotational testing includes spinning in both directions at several different speeds.  Regardless of the number of frequencies assessed or other procedures performed as part of the protocol, there is no allowance to bill this code more than once per date of service.  Hope that helps!


----------



## mustangsally929 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for that it does help me.


----------

